# Travel Exemption from Australia for PR & Aus Citizens



## sbasha (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi All,

As per COVID restriction Travel Exemption need to be sought from ABF for travelling out of Australia for PR & Aus Citizens.

Following are the pointers on the basis of which exemption is granted:
1. your travel is as part of the response to the COVID-19 outbreak, including the provision of aid 
2. your travel is essential for the conduct of critical industries and business (including export and import industries)
3. you are travelling to receive urgent medical treatment that is not available in Australia
4. you are travelling on urgent and unavoidable personal business
5. you are travelling on compassionate or humanitarian grounds 
6. your travel is in the national interest.

Query:
I am a PR holder & for my wife I have applied offshore spouse visa. 
I am staying alone after coming to Australia for more than half year and my wife is back in India. 
We are compelled to stay apart due to this COVID situation. 
I want to go back to India for a longer term around 1 year to be with my family and return after the COVID situation subside and spouse visa approval is done.

Please let know how to explain and write the application for seeking travel exemption to leave Australia. And what documents to attach so that approval is smooth, in case someone have already applied with similar circumstances.

I work full-time and ready to leave job as well to get back to my family.(Understand, it might not be advisable in general, but this is personal choice)

Please advise.

Following is the site to file the exemption:
https://travel-exemptions.homeaffairs.gov.au/tep

Following are the details for Leaving Australia
https://covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au/leaving-australia#toc-2


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

I suggest you describe your situation as it is and mention that your immediate family, especially your spouse needs your support during these difficult times. You can also mention that your wife is unable to travel and is also unable to manage herself all alone back in India.

Your justification should be based on point(4) mentioned in your post.


----------



## sbasha (Nov 8, 2014)

fugitive_4u said:


> I suggest you describe your situation as it is and mention that your immediate family, especially your spouse needs your support during these difficult times. You can also mention that your wife is unable to travel and is also unable to manage herself all alone back in India.
> 
> Your justification should be based on point(4) mentioned in your post.


The application is not approved based on these reason.
Need to structure in a better way to explain my circumstance.


----------



## sbasha (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi All,

Please provide what is the statement and document provided for travel exemption to depart from Australia as PR

My reason is to unit will immediately family back in India as my spouse does not hold Australia visa and cannot join me here.

Few of the pointers that I have seen in various forums and groups:
1. Travel time that is departure from australia & arrival back should be more than 3months to get approval, I have mentioned 10 months still it was not approved.
2. Do the departure date also matter, I mentioned for next month that is after 30days, can it be a reason of rejection. Another applicant mentioned December and for him it was approved.
3. If we get a job offer in overseas India or other country can it be a basis to get travel exemption, I read in few forum that is is a strong basis to get exemption.

Which condition will Uniting with family & having a job offer satisfies for the points department have mentioned out of these two:
> you are travelling on urgent and unavoidable personal business
> you are travelling on compassionate or humanitarian grounds


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

sbasha said:


> The application is not approved based on these reason.
> Need to structure in a better way to explain my circumstance.


I did not mention that your application will be approved But you need to be honest in your case and not jeopardise your visa status through misrepresentation.



sbasha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please provide what is the statement and document provided for travel exemption to depart from Australia as PR
> 
> ...


To be honest, your situation is simply to be with your partner and none of the grounds are compelling enough. You may have your reasons, but ABF doesn't seem them to be compelling to grant you an exemption. Of all the items listed by you, maybe you can try to land a job in India and increase your chances.

All the best..!


----------



## userpv (Sep 23, 2019)

sbasha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please provide what is the statement and document provided for travel exemption to depart from Australia as PR
> 
> ...


Did you have any luck in getting your exemption granted?


----------

